# [SOLVED] Windows movie maker won't publish



## Herix (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, I'm having problems with publishing a 20 minute long movie that contains .Mp3, .avi and .JPEG files. 
Been working on it for a while, and when the day of publishing came i was smacked down by an error message (after it had been working for an hour and had reached around 70-80%):upset:
I've tried to publish as a file to my hard drive (NTFS) and to a cd, but the same result every time, even on a different pc with the same OS (windows Vista home Premium)
The error message says that there might be a missing file, or the publishing location doesn't have enogh space. This happens no matter what quality I select.
All the files that are used i have put into the same folder, and there is MORE than enough disc space...

Can anyone please help?:4-dontkno I really want this movie on a DVD!:sigh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows movie maker won't publish*

hi i found this it may be worth going through it and the links to see if you may have missed a step and to check that all is well with the prog http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/features/movie-maker.aspx


----------



## Herix (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows movie maker won't publish*

Spent last night going through all the links, changing settings, removing filters, but still the same result... the weird thing is that i can create smaller movies, but not this one... and there is no problem with disc space, and all the files that are used are in the same folder. Guess i'll just keep trying... thx anyway


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Windows movie maker won't publish*

You may find the file is too big for Moviemaker (and/or your computer) to handle comfortably.
Try editing it in sections, making them into movies (finalise them) then bring them back into moviemaker to join up and do any touch ups needed, then finalise the whole thing. Choose high quality settings for this process as each time you finalise a movie you are compressing the file.


----------



## Herix (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows movie maker won't publish*

Hey, that worked! Thanks for the help!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

glad to be of help :grin:


----------

